# Will Aquatic Plant Fertilizer Harm my Fish?



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering if my aqueous plant food would harm my Fish when I get them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If used right it should not.


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

As long as you are dosing correctly, and not dumping an entire bottle of something like this into the tank: Supplements for Healthy Planted Aquariums: Seachem Flourish Excel, then yeah, it won't harm your fish at all.

Fish are pretty resilient to a lot of things. As long as the plant additive is safe for the fish, dosing instructions are followed correctly, they are cool with plenty of stuff being added to the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most ferts will raise your nitrates quickly.So if you decide to use liquid ferts then be prepared to change water weekly(this is best).Over the long run if you keep adding ferts and don't change water(which you should regardless of ferts) ,they will kill your fish(sorry to go opposite of everyone).


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

Actually coral, I think you brought up some important information. Weekly water changes should be everyone's habit (if they agree with it or not) and pretty much the only way to remove nitrates.


----------

